# Uber trying to quash better driver insurance in Kentucky



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*KENTUCKY NEEDS UBERX*
*http://blog.uber.com/kyhb207*


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Hasn't Gieco got a new policy they are going to offer nation-wide soon?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber always runs the same duplicitous play whenever a jurisdiction discusses TNC regulation.
No where in the blog post does Uber say what it finds so onerous in HB 207, or how it will kill "Ridesharing" in Kentucky!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Kentucky HB 207 only deals with "Gap Insurance" and nothing else, as far as I can tell.
http://www.lrc.ky.gov/record/15RS/HB207.htm


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

James Ondrey is Uber_Kentucky GM.
Rep. Jeff Greer is the sponsor of the bill.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Kentucky HB 207 only deals with "Gap Insurance" and nothing else, as far as I can tell.
> http://www.lrc.ky.gov/record/15RS/HB207.htm


Exactly. Insurance coverage for when you have the app on before you get a request. Uber doesn't like that because it _might_ raise their costs. Uber wants you to keep lying and hiding from your own insurance company. Uber can't have that happen, that means they might have to raise their 65 cents a mile rate in Lexington to God forbid 75 cents!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. I saw the email a few days ago but could not find any info on it.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I tweeted him lol


----------

